# The Phantom Pain



## Buckbeard (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay so today at the VGA's Moby Dick Studio's the _Phantom Pain_ was announced. It should be noted that Moby Dick Studio's has never been heard of before. It's CEO is Joakim Mogren. By accident, his first name is an anagram for 'Kojima'. Wait, where have we heard that name before?

In the trailer we see the protaganist (who has a scar like Big Boss from Metal Gear Solid has, well that's funny) escaping from a hospital after he's been in a coma - because the hospital is under attack by armed forces but suddenly some weird shit happens and a unicorn with it's horn ablaze rises from the exploding hospital and agsdg

trailer here


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Well fuck me up the ass and call me Senju. 

Not bad.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

For a second there I thought new Vagrant Story. Bummer


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2012)

Kojima couldn't be promoting the direct sequel to a game that isn't even out yet. They're not going to have two Big Boss games in development at the same time and Ground Zeroes is meant to be a prologue for MGS5 - meaning they'd be spoiling the end of Ground Zeroes before it's even out, if indeed The Phantom Pain is MGS5.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

lol, there's no need for any analysis, it's obvious as hell what this is.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2012)

I am 100% sure this is a MGS game, I know Bigboss had a prosthetic arm in the original Metal Gears and this just fits right in.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't even fight it, man...

These idiots like to jump on a dick fast as fuck.. Ever been to the WiiU thread?

Yeah..


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2012)

This is probably just one big hallucination by Bigboss, probably for the first level. Volgin is in it.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2012)

For now, I'm going with "The Phantom Pain is a teaser for Ground Zeroes". Which makes more sense than it being MGS5 since I'm pretty sure Ground Zeroes was only revealed three months ago. 

Which does bring up some interesting new details, assuming Snake goes to "Hell" and it's not some crazy nightmare.


----------



## Buckbeard (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey you guys! More confirmation that this isn't MGS5! This is Phantom Pain, damnit :sanji


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

Spin-off of MGS series maybe? Phantom Pain looks more like Psychological Horror to me, with that unicorn, blazing Volgin , psycho mantis, and burning whale. Kojima's trying to add new genres for his MGS franchise.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2012)

fucking amazing reveal like that


----------



## DedValve (Dec 8, 2012)

some people are speculating that if anything Ground Zeroes will be an extremely long prologue to MGSV and that it'll be included with it. Then again with Kojima who fucking knows, at least we know that 1 or even 2 games are coming out. Now if only other Japanese developers could have that kind of urgency. 

Then again like other Japanese Developers *coughnomuracough* MGSV could just be a troll in itself and doesn't actually exist nor does he have any intentions of releasing it but he'll sure as hell hype the shit out of it just because he loves trolling.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

This isn't MGS 5 because this isn't next gen graphics.

This is very obviously Zeroes. Phantom Pain is the name of the first chapter that we see there or something. Where Big Boss escapes the hospital in half hallucinating state.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

By the way, I think not all  the news sites got that this is MGS related 

Kojima 1
Internet 0


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, holy shit. That was fucking great. And I would have no idea that this is MG related.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2012)

Moby Dick studios? Nice troll.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 8, 2012)

Fucking beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! at this rate I'm going to die of a Hypeattack.

This is why Big Boss is the fucking best, this dude has been through some crazy shit and still manages to solo.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh my god, you guys are driving me insane.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This isn't MGS 5 because this isn't next gen graphics.



Who said MGS5 was going to be next gen?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

err... Kojima


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

When?  never saw that


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

Go look it up then, I ain't your google


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

So you don't have proof and are unwilling to back up your claim, yet your saying its true. Well i guess i should just take your word for it then


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Watching that makes me feel like I dropped acid with Kojima

Fucking wonderful


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Seriously, the potential of those stealth portions look amazing.
> 
> Crawling around with the a pirates hook for an arm while seeing Silent Hill like apparitions(maybe because of a Sorrow or Mantis like boss?).
> 
> That sequence doesn't look like it lasts that long though



Yeah I got that same Silent Hill vibe which is awesome, I really like how Kojima is showing how fucked up Big Boss is after the shit he has been through.



The World said:


> Naked Bros


----------



## Maycara (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay Kojima, you got me. I was totally _trolled._ Now release the next Metal Gear asap you cunning little bastard.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2012)

Why hasn't this thread been changed to Metal Gear Solid V yet?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2012)

that trailer was the fuckin sex 

MG or not.. i am keeping a watch on this game..


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why hasn't this thread been changed to Metal Gear Solid V yet?



'Cause we know it has something to do with Metal Gear Solid but there's little indication that it's a whole new game. In fact, it'd be pretty stupid for Kojima to reveal a game as big as MGS5 not only during the VGAs (not the most prolific event on the calendar) but three months after revealing its direct prequel?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2012)

Its just Ground Zero's prologue mission me thinks wtf are you guys talking about MGS5 lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel embarrassed for not realizing this myself


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2012)

*
From FOX , two PHANTOMS were born.
*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

All the other stuff pales before the realization that that is clearly Kio Marv.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 10, 2012)

This just gets better and better.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2012)

MGSV sure does look cool.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2012)

>Anyone but Joakim Noah with the name Joakim

Seriously though, I wonder why they would tease MGSV before Ground Zeroes even has a release date?

EDIT: What if The Phantom Pain and Ground Zeroes both make up MGS5?


----------



## Firaea (Dec 11, 2012)

Joakim indeed. Seems legit.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems legit. Can't wait for the new silent hill.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope people realize Joakim is a VERY common name in Scandinavia though


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2012)

Who's that handsome dude?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2012)

Konami did this sort of thing with Lords of Shadow in 2008, which was revealed to be the newest Castlevania a year later and released a year after that... I'd so laugh if Joakim Mogren and Moby Dick Studios were real and they were the ones developing MGS5 with Kojima supervising and a tenative release date being late 2014.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Who's that handsome dude?



Hulk Hogan.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 11, 2012)

So is this like a DBZ fighting game where Snake rides a fire unicorn and kamehameha's a flying whale with his dickgun or what?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I hope people realize Joakim is a VERY common name in Scandinavia though


Which is probably exactly what spawned this entire joke. Imagine you want to initiate some trolling campaign for a new game. You're thinking what you can do. And then you see some Swedish photographer's name on the news and realize it has the exact same letters as your name. BAM! As if Trollgod himself sent you this opportunity.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

Must spread more rep. Welcome back Hatif. You should stop posting Yorouichi ass or you might get banned again.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2012)

Kojima seriously is the King of all lead developers/directors

Fuck that fatass Gabe and fuck that piece o' shit Tameem

Kojima sits atop the video game Iron Throne on Mount Olympus


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2012)

Like a motherfucking Boss.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 13, 2012)

Came in to call this trailer underwhelming and then you all helped me realized that I wasn't just imagining that the main character looked an awful lot like Snake. 

The plot thickens...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

The World said:


> *Kojima seriously is the King of all lead developers/directors*
> 
> Fuck that fatass Gabe and fuck that piece o' shit Tameem
> 
> Kojima sits atop the video game Iron Throne on Mount Olympus





I am still amazed of how weird this trailer was..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

What? Yes he is. By a long shot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Kojima seriously is the King of all lead developers/directors
> 
> *Fuck that fatass Gabe* and fuck that piece o' shit Tameem
> 
> Kojima sits atop the video game Iron Throne on Mount Olympus



Gaben just ate another sandwich while delaying Episode 3 for another year. Thanks alot asshole.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 13, 2012)

And Tameem cried and thought twice about committing suicide.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 21, 2012)

alternate version of the trailer, this time with more voice acting :


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 21, 2012)

Was checking the Famitsu magazine since it was said to have info about the game, but so far it seems it was all bs.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2013)

So there was an interview with Joakim and it was revealed the game is made on the Fox Engine.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 15, 2013)

You think Kojima told Joakim some secret details?


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2013)

Life should be made on the FOX engine.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's the GTTV episode with the Joakim interview. It's like the first 4 minutes.

uploaded it here


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joakim's reaction at the end was pretty funny. xD


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 15, 2013)

Dat Kojima. Implanted white face and learned fluent english just for the sake of game's promotion. What a dedicated man.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 15, 2013)

*There is a theory about the guy in the interview made by the Fox Engine.*


> [YOUTUBE]yRpbxBDA1-Q[/YOUTUBE]
> So, /v/ posted a theory.
> 
> Joakim is 100% CGI in that interview. This is an elaborate tech demo for the Fox Engine.
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2013)

It's not cgi. In fact I bet it's deliberately done in a way to look like it might have been cgi.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 16, 2013)

Dat Joakim. 

Just dont follow Tameem's ways.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2013)

People are also saying that it's Cliff Bleszinki rofl.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's not cgi. In fact I bet it's deliberately done in a way to look like it might have been cgi.



Yeah, there's no way that's CGI. Technology isn't good enough to do that yet. Kojima is just trolling. He probably got someone from Konami to start the rumour in the first place.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2013)

I gotta say, this is already the best promotional campaign I have seen in the last decade.

Clever hints, absolute mystery, epic trolling. It's like the 90s are back for gaming... for just this one game.

And for this pussyfied, casual world of dumping everything about the game up to the ending in the first week of announcement, it's quite an achievement.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I gotta say, this is already the best promotional campaign I have seen in the last decade.
> 
> Clever hints, absolute mystery, epic trolling. It's like the 90s are back for gaming... for just this one game.
> 
> And for this pussyfied, casual world of dumping everything about the game up to the ending in the first week of announcement, it's quite an achievement.



I have no interest in buying the game at all. But their approach to promoting it is intriguing and clever.

Finally a clever and unique approach to campaigning.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, there's no way that's CGI. Technology isn't good enough to do that yet. Kojima is just trolling. He probably got someone from Konami to start the rumour in the first place.


bubuubu Emily!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> bubuubu Emily!


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 19, 2013)

Excellent breakdown and analysis of what we've seen so far.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, it's no secret any more... The Phantom Pain will be at GDC2013 and it'll reveal Kojima was behind it all along.



> こちらのレンズフレアはこんな感じw pic.twitter.com/BgdY5k3rDZ


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Kinda weak. You have this elaborate troll, I was expecting some epic culmination.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, I get that he wanted to hype us for the new trailer, but a surprise reveal would've been better.

*brags about how she posted this an hour before NeoGAF*


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2013)

She? Well hello there 

Don't really see what all the complaining is about though. We already knew this shit from the first trailer. The upcoming trailer will be uh-mazan

I already know


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Nobody is complaining. It's a big let down to have this complex troll going on for months and then just reveal everything casually on twitter. Why even bother with the troll then.
Might as well just launch a countdown site or something, would have done the same thing for hype.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)

It's his party and he can troll if he wants to


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

I dunno they could always be trolling you about that.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 21, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, it's no secret any more... The Phantom Pain will be at GDC2013 and it'll reveal Kojima was behind it all along.


>lens flares

What if the reveal is that Joakim Moagrin is JJ Abrams disguised as Kojima?


----------

